# Ice Break by the future heir to Kara-Ho Kempo



## Turkish (Jun 2, 2010)

Shihan Ka'imi Kuoha-Sanders (5th dan) breaks 750lbs. of ice with her elbow.

She is only 5'2" (sam as Professor Chow)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaflgNkePKM


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jun 3, 2010)

I have just looked at the video. I have to say I am very skeptical about this performance. If I look at her movements, she seems to just tap the blocks with her elbow (no follow through), after which the blocks seem to break very easily.

Compare that to
[yt]gZGD9A6Aavg[/yt]
and
[yt]HiCsUDLNpNs[/yt]

Here is a link to the history page of kara-ho:
http://www.karaho.com/history.html
Interesting read.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 3, 2010)

I have to agree with Bruno on this one.  The "damage" done doesn't really jive with the technique.  Ice is one of my favorite materials to break, and the largest single block I ever broke was a 300 lb block that I purchased from the local ice company.  I've NEVER done that again, it was by far the hardest thing I've ever broke!  a little over a foot in thickness.. . I understand the mechanics of the "tricks" used in breaking, the shear weight alone of those blocks (especially with the spacers used) makes it quite easy to break.  

I don't wish to rain on anyone's parade, but I think these parlor tricks (like what I see on ISKA breaking competitions I see on ESPN every once in a while) cheapen the truly spectacular breaking that some perform (real material, no spacers, etc.. . )

Something to put this into perspective.. . 

http://www.lakesilkworth.org/safety/ice_thickness_support.htm

So the force she generated was equivalent to concentrating the weight of a couple of tractor trailers into her elbow?  I understand that the weight of a vehicle on the ice is distributed, and that concentrating it to a small point does make a significant difference.  But all of these "world record" breaks and such with all this material stacked is a bit hard to swallow.


----------



## Turkish (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks all for your replies.


----------



## 72ronin (Jun 4, 2010)

Something sus about the sound there too.. 

 The guy watching to the right shuffles away before the break happens, his shoes scuff the ground and the sound is consistent with his movement.
Yet, the sound of the break is not consistant with the blow delivered, in fact it precedes the blow by a split second or two??

There doesnt seem to be any impact evidence in her arms action..
Oh well, dont bother me much   just my 2 cents
cheers


----------

